# Ksuflash looking to mentor



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok fly guys,

so I got the burr up my butt to tie some flies. I got the $50 deal and Gander to tie the flies. Got a book to tie some differant ones. Actually enjoy it alot now. Went to Borders and got a fly tying book. Fly Tying Bible I think is what they call it. Practicing like everyone else that started out.

Looking to find someone that I can mentor a bit.

Anyone willing to sit down with me would be greatly appreciated.

I am a super novice to all fly fishing. Would be interested in learning the art of tying flies for steelhead as well. And then of coarse learning about reading the river. I am willing to do the leg work to find my own spots. Never ask anyone to show me their spots per say, just looking for a bit of guidance from tying to fly fishing.

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Best thing to do is get a group of folks with similar desires in flies (like steelhead or smallmouth) and share supplies. I'm just getting started as well, and not real crasy about the cash outlay required to get the materials for some flies. I have the vice and tools, but keep putting off the purchase of materials. I want to ensure that I like tying before I sink a lot of bucks into it.

Joining a fly club (like FFF) is a good start for mentoring, I've been told.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

ben, it's alot of fun to tie flies, it's even better when you catch fish on them, let me know when you are ready to make a trip to the TMF fly shop...


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Where are you at? I'm in Lancaster. If your around Columbus you might check out www.madriveroutfitters.com they have tying classes. But if you close to me we could hook up at are local Library. They have told me I could reserve a table down stairs I think for 45 miutes or 2 hours at a time and longer if no one else needed the tables Later MAtt aka STONEFLY71


----------

